# For Sale - Brother GT-541 DTG Printer & Heat Press



## sayitonyourtee (Jun 27, 2014)

For Sale is a Brother GT-541 Garment Printer. $10,000 ono. Located - Victoria, Australia.

Included in this package:

› GT-541 Direct to Garment Printer (Great Condition)
›	Transparent casing (Great for shows and demonstrations)
›	Partially-filled cartridges included, varying ink levels.
›	Adult shirt plate
›	Instructional manual
›	Installation/driver CD
›	Rolling stand for printer
› Heat Press also included (near new condition)

I purchased this garment printing package with a view to start up a small business (out of home) on the weekends. The printer quality is fantastic and was the perfect tool for a start up business in getting regular orders through the door.

However due to changes within my 9-5 employment, I now simply don't have to the time meet orders coming in. Therefore I can no longer justify having the machine in the house. 

I am open to offers and happy to send through any additional information required. Just PM me.

- Michael Carrington (justsayitonyourtee)


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Where are you located?


----------



## sayitonyourtee (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi skdave.

Sorry a rookie error on my part. Located in Victoria, Australia.

Regards Michael


----------

